# Favourite body moisturizer



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

What's your favourite body moisturizer?

I'm currently using this:

Awakening Dead Sea Mineral Body Cream | Awakening Skin Care

It makes my skin feel like silk, and it smells deliciously warm and sexy. I'm in love with the scent.

What are you loving?


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got such dry skin and lately I've been using the Olay Quench (which leaves a pretty shimmer on the skin) and Aveeno SPF 15 body lotion.  I loooooove LaVanila Pink Grapefruit body butter for scented, though.  It is so yummy and moisturizing.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Bath and Body Works body creams! Right now, I'm using Coconut Lieme Verbena.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually love the new Dove Cream Oil ...The soap, Body Wash and lotion...But my dh and I have alligator dry skin and this works wonders.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 9, 2008)

Origins A Perfect World Body Cream. Yummmmm... and firming, too.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Body Shop Body Butter. I am addicted to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mostly use the Olive one but since its christmas soon I use the Cranberry one more often now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have five of the Body Butter right now, one is a Olive backup. Yes, I am that addicted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'd love to use the Body Scrubs before moisturizing but I don't know if they contain a lot of alcohol but I did feel tipsy of the strong alcoholic smell of a sample I once used.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 9, 2008)

TBS coconut body butter is my fave.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 9, 2008)

Aveeno, hands down. Relatively cheap and very effective. If I've got a really dry area some olive oil works wonders.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 9, 2008)

palmers cocoa butter smells like chocolate and is so firming!!! i used it throughout my pregnancy too and didn't get one stretchmark


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

Baby lotion, baby powder and baby oil gel after I shower. I'm a johnson&johnson addict lol.
I love Body shop body butters aswell, especially in the winter. Super effective.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 9, 2008)

Nivea body milk.


----------



## revinn (Nov 9, 2008)

Warm Amber & Brazil Nut Body Butter from the Body Shop. Yum.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 9, 2008)

I love tahiti sweetie from bath&body works. it smells soo good and it's pretty thick(which I really need!)


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 9, 2008)

Cetaphil and just recently olive oil... it works


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Victorias Secret Love Spell Body Butter and Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar Body cream! Loves it! Both of these products smell really good and are very moisturizing in my opinion ooo and not to mention Bath and Body Works Shea cashmere lotion...phenomenal...smells great and makes ur skin feels like silk...ok im done lol


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm loving bath & body works body cream still for daily use...and at night, i'm using fresh whipped body butter and their sugar scrub thrice a week, amazing.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

Origins Precipitation

<3


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

TBS Body Butter in Strawberry and Passion Fruit.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_*TBS Body Butter in Strawberry* and Passion Fruit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Stawberry is amazing! I love to go to the Body Shop and just smell at the testers! Right now they have holiday sets with little Body Butters.

But my alltime favourite still is Olive. It has such a nice subtle smell I like the whole year. 
I wish they would sell the little Body Butters individual and that the whole year. I would like to use more different ones than just two. It takes me a year to use up one and I don't want them to go bad.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Stawberry is amazing! I love to go to the Body Shop and just smell at the testers! Right now they have holiday sets with little Body Butters.

But my alltime favourite still is Olive. It has such a nice subtle smell I like the whole year. 
I wish they would sell the little Body Butters individual and that the whole year. I would like to use more different ones than just two. It takes me a year to use up one and I don't want them to go bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought 2 of the holiday sets but they're presents for my friends' moms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the ones with Pink Grapefruit, Satsuma and Strawberry. 

I've been a fan of TBS since I was a teen. They've just opened in Prague last year and they even open one in the mall near to my place.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I bought 2 of the holiday sets but they're presents for my friends' moms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got the ones with Pink Grapefruit, Satsuma and Strawberry. 

I've been a fan of TBS since I was a teen. They've just opened in Prague last year and they even open one in the mall near to my place._

 
Those are great gifts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm.. Satsuma! I love this one especially in the summer!
Ah Body Shop near to your place! How dangerous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I don't like are their lipbalms. Don't like the texture.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

Nivea Body Milk


----------



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

For drugstore brand items, I will not use anything other than AVEENO products. They are the best, by far, and don't contain a crapload of mineral oil.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

I love Palmers Coca butter formula  I have really soft skin and it smells so nice!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2009)

Paula's Choice Skin Revealing moisturizer.  It's 10 percent glycolic acid in a low pH base, it exfoliates and its full of antioxidants. My body is as smooth as a magazine page and as soft as a baby, and it evens out skin tone.  I also like Amilactin, I get that at Walgreen's. Its a lactic acid lotion about pH of 4.5. I want products that actually improve my skin, not just coat it....


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 27, 2009)

At the moment I use Body Shop's Body Butter in Cranberry, and I do like it a lot, but I'll be on the lookout for something better once I go to the States in February. Preferably something that smells yummy


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_At the moment I use *Body Shop's Body Butter in Cranberry*, and I do like it a lot, but I'll be on the lookout for something better once I go to the States in February. Preferably something that smells yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I use this at the moment too! After that I will try the Rich Plum from the 2007 holiday edition. Strawberry is awesome too!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 28, 2009)

sallys beauty hemp lotion by moist(they have yummy scents like cherry,mango,and french vanilla)


----------

